# .621 SBF File



## krweby (Jun 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517985


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

krweby said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1517985


That didn't take long! Bet someone at Moto realized there was going to be a *LOT *of bricked X's unless they leaked it, so good to hear there still is someone on the inside who loves us, even if TBH ain't in the leak business anymore. Going to download now, will poke around in it once we're good. Still can't revert back to .602 though. Coltzfan or ccsoccer, would you like to try this since you already bricked your X and see if it'll revive it?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome news.

How does this get out? Where did he get it?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

At this point I couldn't care less how he/she got it. If a method to root this is found then the DroidX won't die a nasty death. It's got one foot in the grave already, but that doesn't mean the end of development for it. Moto tried to put a bullet in its head.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't care either, I just assumed they came from TBH, glad we have another source.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

This is just a fix for those who took the .621 update, and are basically on rooted stock, right? we can't update, and then flash any other ROMs at this point, correct? last line in the OP should be followed for those who are rooted and want to flash other ROM's if this can't be used with them.

thanks for whoever got the leak, or figured it out! I'm sure there are a lot of happy people out there!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> This is just a fix for those who took the .621 update, and are basically on rooted stock, right? we can't update, and then flash any other ROMs at this point, correct?
> 
> thanks for whoever got the leak, or figured it out!


This is at this time mostly just for people who bricked their phones trying to go to .602 after taking .621. Since an SBF returns you to stock, out-of-the-box, it means we may be able to save those phones, so that's good. *Bad news is we still do not have a root method worked out for .621, so if you SBF there or once you get on .621, you're stuck there with no root.* But we have our ultimate safety strap back, which is good. And even better (although painfully so) is *now that we have an SBF it is a lot safer to attempt work on the .621 update.* Since a few people bricked their X's (like Coltz) and got new phones, they may be able to revive their X for just getting it working at base levels. Even better, if they are willing we can work with them on root methods, knowing if it bricks their phone again, they can SBF and save themselves.

*Essentially: still don't take .621 at this time.* But if you're there, you don't need to hold your breath so much as far as worrying about bricking your phone. You would lose root though still if you needed to do it...


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

This SBF is just going to allow people who have bricked their phones to have a functional phone again. It won't be rooted, but it'll be more than the paperweight that it currently is.

Edit: and of course, ninja'd


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> This SBF is just going to allow people who have bricked their phones to have a functional phone again. It won't be rooted, but it'll be more than the paperweight that it currently is.
> 
> Edit: and of course, ninja'd


LOL. Ironic, my XBL tag is Ninja Goose, hahaha

EDIT: Confirmation the SBF file works, someone at DXF had bricked their X trying to go back to .340 from .621 and he was able to save it using the .621 SBF. Coltz, you can now have a lil' wifi tab









DXF thread: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/44138-stuck-bootloader-after-successful-sbf-2-3-340-a.html


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump could a mod sticky this jem?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Downloading it now. See what happens.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> Downloading it now. See what happens.


I hope it works for you. As saurus said, doesn't matter who got it out. I'm just grateful to see it up. Yesterday AM I don't think many people thought this was going to even be possible.

Sent from my cm9 TP using Tapatalk


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

IT WORKED!!!! As you said, I dont care who got it out THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH. Now that it is back I am not sure what to do....I love the new Rezound But really like my x. I think I am going to give it to my son who has been using my old droid 1 for a year and a half now.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> IT WORKED!!!! As you said, I dont care who got it out THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH. Now that it is back I am not sure what to do....I love the new Rezound But really like my x. I think I am going to give it to my son who has been using my old droid 1 for a year and a half now.


Great news. I'm sure he'll have fun with it.


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

The response from Motorola. Thank God for rootzwiki.

Matt (Forums Manager) has replied to the message titled Matt (Forums Manager). To reply to this message, visit: https://forums.motorola.com/my/messages/inbox/2167

-----------------------------------------I suspect the hacking community will come up with something. I'm sorry that I don't have any suggestion to offer. - Matt -----------------------------------------

To edit your notification preferences, visit: https://forums.motorola.com/my/settings/preferences

Mark and Matt Motorola Owners' Forum https://forums.motorola.com from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## trentmh (Oct 2, 2011)

I've downloaded the SBF file twice now and I can't get the MD5 to verify. Anybody else have this issue or have an alternative download link?


----------



## trentmh (Oct 2, 2011)

trentmh said:


> I've downloaded the SBF file twice now and I can't get the MD5 to verify. Anybody else have this issue or have an alternative download link?


Nevermind. Apparently the third time downloading it was a charm. All good now.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> The response from Motorola. Thank God for rootzwiki. Matt (Forums Manager) has replied to the message titled Matt (Forums Manager). To reply to this message, visit: https://forums.motorola.com/my/messages/inbox/2167 -----------------------------------------I suspect the hacking community will come up with something. I'm sorry that I don't have any suggestion to offer. - Matt ----------------------------------------- To edit your notification preferences, visit: https://forums.motorola.com/my/settings/preferences Mark and Matt Motorola Owners' Forum https://forums.motorola.com from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


What was the original message you posted? I don't feel like signing up for the Moto support forums.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

coltzfan said:


> The response from Motorola. Thank God for rootzwiki.
> 
> Matt (Forums Manager) has replied to the message titled Matt (Forums Manager). To reply to this message, visit: https://forums.motorola.com/my/messages/inbox/2167
> 
> ...


ROFL! Of course that's Motos response!

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------

